

Your Apps Are Watching You - js3309
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704694004576020083703574602.html#printMode

======
DupDetector
This was submitted 9 hours ago, although it gained no comments and only a few
upvotes:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2018902>

